# Yashica 635



## panchromatic (Mar 10, 2005)

I got my Yashica 635 for 75 bucks!

For those who are familar its a TLR (twin lens reflex) that takes 120 film BUT this one was special it was the only TLR that Yashica made that took both 120 AND 35mm, but you needed a insert to plug into the hole for it to work, plus it was vertical only.  Anyway i had my repair shop go over it and its works 100% with one exception, the self timer does not work (though he said 99% of all yashica tlr's he sees have the same thing)  Either way i've used it a few times and have had some success with it, i don't shoot 120 too much and its not exactly easy to use.  Made around 1958 it has no meter or battery.  In addition it came with the 35mm insert, the leather case, and the case for the insert, all in near mint condition.

Though I know its not worth all that much, nor was it a preticularlly amazing camera, i absolutely love it.

Here is one of the pics i took of it as a still life.  Doesn't show the whole thing but you get the idea.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 11, 2005)

Yashicas are great cameras! I like particularly their Yashikor lenses.


----------



## terri (Mar 11, 2005)

It looks like a beauty, panchromatic!    :thumbup: 

I've never used one, but only hear good things.


----------



## P Bailey (Mar 12, 2005)

You have a nice camera. Get to know it and you may be surprised at what you can do with it. Here is a link to some photos taken with my 635. http://www.p-bailey.net/id46.htm


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Mar 13, 2005)

my timer works on my 124 

of course the meeter doesn't and theres a crack in the focusing screen.....


congrats on the camera tho, use the heck out of it, they're a lot of fun.


----------

